# Earthquake Amp



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi there,

Anyone knows the specs of pa6050c?

Are these good amp?

Good for SQ?


Thanks:laugh:


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

6x50 I thought. Great amps, would love to have one. Not hugely over rated but they do more power then stated. The c stands for crossover, thd is .04%, S/N >100.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice old school amp


----------

